# Need help with Android Auto Please



## RomanTrof (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello, so my Android Auto map has been trippen lately and I cant figure out how to fix it. When I connect my phone to Android Auto it works fine and i can see google maps on my car screen, but when I accept a ride, either for my pick up or drop of the destination on the map does not take me to the exact address but the nearest main street or city center. The uber map on my phone takes me to the exact location but not the google map on my car screen. I would much rather use my auto screen for map. Anyone know a fix to this?


----------



## A0EN (Aug 18, 2017)

I have exactly the same problem. It's really appreciated if someone know how to make it work.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Has it always did this or just after a current update to Google Maps? If so I would try to delete the newest Google Maps or whatever program they use and reinstall an older version then see what happens. Id would also try to do a reboot on the unit in the car might be called a factory reset and see what happens. I don't have any experience in these issues with Android Auto but I do know for a bit Waze would not work right with Uber and the cure was using older development versions of Waze from a few months back.


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

Android auto uses way to much battery, I stopped using it. Phone was hotter then pancakes.

Good luck.


----------

